# white edges after decrease the luminance



## majed (Oct 20, 2012)

hi all i hope to find a good solution for this image when i make the luminance low for the blue sky to be dark there will be a line around the wings of the bird i try to deal with it several ways but still it is there 

attached a photo and the original


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 21, 2012)

Welcome Majed this is the first time you and I have corresponded.

The issue you refer to is an annoying side effect of complementary (or near complementary) colours combining along an edge to produce a white (or near white) outline.
As you acknowledge the phenomenon becomes much more obvious when, in this case, the sky is darkened. It was there before but much less noticable.

One solution is to limit the tonal manipulation of the sky and so lessen the contrast between the two.
I am not aware of a really workable solution in Lightroom apart from this.

In Photoshop this can be easily dealt with, in practice it is rather tedious, using clone stamping and masks.

Regards

Tony Jay


----------



## majed (Oct 21, 2012)

Tony Jay said:


> Welcome Majed this is the first time you and I have corresponded.
> 
> The issue you refer to is an annoying side effect of complementary (or near complementary) colours combining along an edge to produce a white (or near white) outline.
> As you acknowledge the phenomenon becomes much more obvious when, in this case, the sky is darkened. It was there before but much less noticable.
> ...





thx a lot for ur replay yes as u said it was there before and it is clear now because of the difference of color and contrast I just was wonder that there is something like removing the chromatic color in the lens correction section to work with this 

or I suggest that there should be a spot healing brush that u can clone or brush the area and then there is slider to auto clone from left or right the edge 

I will decrease the luminance now in that area  

thx again


----------

